# Sign longer contract to start as Cpl?



## dothedr3w (18 Jul 2008)

Ok I really want to join the forces, but my buddy just told me he only clears about $870 every 2 weeks now that he's completed his BIQ and assigned to his Battalion.  So that's $1740 a month....I've got a mortgage and strata fees which come to about $1200/mo, and on top of that, cellphone, internet,  hydro, vehicle insurance/gas, homeowners yearly insurance, the $80 fee or w/e it is to live on base....blah blah blah plus any other unforeseen expense.  I simply cannot afford it!  So now to the point, I REALLY want to join, and am willing to make a lot of sacrifices to do so, but that being said I WILL go in debt by doing so, and will continue further into debt until a substantial raise is attained.  If I were to sign a longer contract with the Forces, say 5 yrs, would they automatically give me the rank of Corporal along with is pay, or could I get onto some sort of accelerated plan to get whatever courses I need to become Corporal?

Also I've been informed of the "Post Living Differential" which pays something like another $680 for those living off base.  Would I be eligible if I owned a home in the Vancouver area and lived on base? or would I need to live in the direct vicinity of whichever base I'm posted at?


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> If I were to sign a longer contract with the Forces, say 5 yrs, would they automatically give me the rank of Corporal along with is pay, or could I get onto some sort of accelerated plan to get whatever courses I need to become Corporal?



In one word...NO...

There are only certain trades or entry programs that would see you get you Corporals quickly, such as Military Police, or certain trades by-passes or Direct entry Programs, and you have to meet specific criteria and prior qualifications.

They will NOT accelerate you to Cpl just because you sign a longer contract, or need the money.



> Also I've been informed of the "Post Living Differential" which pays something like another $680 for those living off base.  Would I be eligible if I owned a home in the Vancouver area and lived on base? or would I need to live in the direct vicinity of whichever base I'm posted at?



Post-Living Differential is not a given, and it's not a nation-wide set standard. It is designed to give financial assistance to meet certain standards of living _based_ on the local economy. PLD only applies if you live off the economy in the regional area of where you are posted. Some area's the PLD can be 680, some 120. Some don't have it.



> I simply cannot afford it!  So now to the point, I REALLY want to join, and am willing to make a lot of sacrifices to do so, but that being said I WILL go in debt by doing so, and will continue further into debt until a substantial raise is attained.



As I see it, you have 3 options.

A- look at the finances, and if you aren't willing, or are unable to cut back on all your costs, then choose to NOT join the military
B- look at the finances, and be willing to put in the time to get the higher-paying rank, cut back on your costs in the meantime, and Join the military

And C - Join the Reserves. You can supplement your income, live in the same region you're in, and keep all your amenities. However, unless you can get local full-time contracts, this will be part-time employment.


----------



## dothedr3w (18 Jul 2008)

haha theres nothing to cut back from my finances except cellphone, internet, and vehicles....but those are practically necessities these days.  I'm almost starting to think reserves are my only viable option.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> haha theres nothing to cut back from my finances except cellphone, internet, and vehicles....but those are practically necessities these days.  I'm almost starting to think reserves are my only viable option.



Well, it's your choice, but there's nothing to be ashamed in Reserve service. Still military service, and a little more flexible. But like I said, unless you plan on getting full-time contracts, with your bills, I wouldn't count on it as a primary means of income.


----------



## dothedr3w (18 Jul 2008)

well I'm going in to tomorrow morning to do my CFAT so while there I'll speak to the recruiters to get more info on the reserves.  Is there any info you could provide to me now to help me better prepared for tomorrow?


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> well I'm going in to tomorrow morning to do my CFAT so while there I'll speak to the recruiters to get more info on the reserves.  Is there any info you could provide to me now to help me better prepared for tomorrow?



No real secrets to it, and anything you might wonder about the CFATs are already in threads under the recruiting forum.

Get a good nights rest, have a good breakfast, be relaxed, don't get nervous, and do the tests to the best of your ability.

Best of luck.

BW7, Out


----------



## sigtech (18 Jul 2008)

and when in doubt pick C  ;D


----------



## punkd (18 Jul 2008)

Just so you are aware, you receive pay increases for the first 2 years you are a private. So after 2 years I make $3722 a month.. after taxes and nonsense it ends up being about $2700.
You make alot less money when you first get in, but it does go up quick. If you have a home already and/or family to take care of, they will not charge you Rations and Quarters. This will save you between 500-600 a month which everyone else will be paying while on basic and trades qualification. Being in Vancouver you should get PLD (not sure how much it is there) but they base it off Ottawa.. and Van is alot more expensive then Ottawa. 

Just some more things to consider.


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> ....I've got a mortgage and ....


If you are single and join the CF, you will not be living in Vancouvre any longer.  Selling or renting your property would resolve the financial burden that it has on you (but wait until you are in before you do this).


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> Ok I really want to join the forces, but my buddy just told me he only clears about $870 every 2 weeks now that he's completed his BIQ and assigned to his Battalion.



Have you considered joining as an officer?  The money is better, although the education requirements are different.


----------



## CountDC (18 Jul 2008)

Forget the PLD - it is a flex amount that could be there today and gone tomorrow.  Make your plans on your base pay so you don't screw yourself like so many have done and continue to do. If you get PLD then treat it as extra money and sock it away somewhere. Never include it in your budget.  Same as allowances such as Field, Sea, Air, Divers, Hazard, etc, etc, etc. Can not stress it enough as I wish someone had told me when starting out - do not include any of the extras in your budget as you become use to it and then hurt when it is gone. Many navy mbrs have learned this and now keep the sea pay seperate from the rest - some blow it, some invest and some bank it but by keeping it apart it does not become part of their budget and thus if posted to a shore billet their budget does not hurt.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Jul 2008)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Forget the PLD - it is a flex amount that could be there today and gone tomorrow.  Make your plans on your base pay so you don't screw yourself like so many have done and continue to do. If you get PLD then treat it as extra money and sock it away somewhere. Never include it in your budget.  Same as allowances such as Field, Sea, Air, Divers, Hazard, etc, etc, etc. Can not stress it enough as I wish someone had told me when starting out - do not include any of the extras in your budget as you become use to it and then hurt when it is gone. Many navy mbrs have learned this and now keep the sea pay seperate from the rest - some blow it, some invest and some bank it but by keeping it apart it does not become part of their budget and thus if posted to a shore billet their budget does not hurt.



Good advice.  Although making a decision to join the CF based on how much it pays doesnt strike me as the best of thought processes.  

Plus, you usually have no idea where you will end up after training, so some thought should be put towards the possibility of liquidating physical assets and reinvesting them in 'lower maintenance' areas.  If you're going to keep the property, at least start looking for a reputable property managing company to take care of your assets while you're away...


----------



## lou-reed (18 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> haha theres nothing to cut back from my finances except cellphone, internet, and vehicles....but those are practically necessities these days.  I'm almost starting to think reserves are my only viable option.



I will disagree with your assessment that cellphone, internet, and vehicles are necessities.  I manage quite well without a cell phone - never had one, never will (if it is related to work my employer will supply one).  Internet, I use it at work.  Thus, I have no cellphone or internet expenses.  I note that you wrote "vehicles" - if you have more than one you have too many.  I do have one vehilce that I use sparingly.  I take the bus to work or walk.  I could get by without a vehicle.  These items are nice to have but not necessities.  

I do agree that there fanancial considerations to make when one joins the CF.  It will be a personal choice that you need to make.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## dothedr3w (18 Jul 2008)

> Have you considered joining as an officer?  The money is better, although the education requirements are different.



Well I took my CFAT this morning and apparently did well enough to qualify as an officer....but I don't have enough post secondary so that wont be happening.  At this point I think I'll be going reserves, it's still better than nothing.  Do you get sworn in as a reserve?  What would my chances be of getting deployed as a reservist?  I've also considered doing the Force's subsidized education plan thingy.  My question regarding that is, how much military service do you owe once your education is complete?  1yr of service for every year of schooling?  If that were the case I might just jump all over that, I'd get to live in Van while being educated, go in as an officer so expenses wouldn't be an issue, and come out ready for a career, or who knows, could even find a career in the forces.

one more thing, do you need a full out bachelors to be an officer? or is there any other way around that?


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2008)

Why didn't I think of this back in 79?  sign for 20 years on the condition I get to be a WO on completion of basic.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jul 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Have you considered joining as an officer?  The money is better, although the education requirements are different.



The more I see this comment, the more I laugh.  Why should all young kids today want to be officers?


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Why should all young kids today want to be officers?



...I don't.


----------



## Zoomie (18 Jul 2008)

I didn't - but they wouldn't let me fly without doing it...


----------



## dukkadukka (19 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> ...I don't.



...me either... I just had to go to school for one more year (I have a "certificate", college graduate...) to be eligible but... I didn't think I could hack another year of school... I don't think that young men/women should be officers...  Just my personal opinion that even if someone has natural leadership skills, doesn't mean they are ready to lead.


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> ...I don't.



That makes two of us. 

I do like the sounds of signing a longer contract and getting corporals pay right off the get go though. Definitely would have been a nice way to start.


----------



## MedTechStudent (19 Jul 2008)

Ok dokie enough with agreeing with me.   

I made the initial reply as a joke, but this many people "backing me up" makes it look like I was being argumentative.  Don't you people get me in trouble!    

Toodles!


----------



## dukkadukka (19 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ok dokie enough with agreeing with me.
> 
> I made the initial reply as a joke, but this many people "backing me up" makes it look like I was being argumentative.  Don't you people get me in trouble!
> 
> Toodles!



You get yourself into trouble  kay I'm done hijacking. 

I wouldn't wanna start as a Cpl... I don't know anything so I deserve to be the lowest on the food chain.  Though that's a tough situation... financially... Though I have cell phone/car and a major shopping problem and I just worked a little min-wage job for 3 years plus school... I don't know the situation fully... but CF wage is a heck of a lot better than min-wage.... Or sitting at a desk (PR) for the rest of my life...


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The more I see this comment, the more I laugh.  Why should all young kids today want to be officers?



The people at the CFRC need to stop bringing it up as soon as they see 80's and 90's on high school transcripts...I told them I'd make a great career cpl


----------



## Love793 (19 Jul 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> The people at the CFRC need to stop bringing it up as soon as they see 80's and 90's on high school transcripts...I told them I'd make a great career cpl



Recruting centre pers have to, it's their job.


----------



## wannabe SF member (19 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The more I see this comment, the more I laugh.  Why should all young kids today want to be officers?



Hey!! I resent that remark. It's not always about the money, sometimes it's about easing your family entourage by making them believe that it's an immensely better job. ;D


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ok dokie enough with agreeing with me.
> 
> I made the initial reply as a joke, but this many people "backing me up" makes it look like I was being argumentative.  Don't you people get me in trouble!
> 
> Toodles!



There's nothing wrong with being argumentative.  >


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Recruting centre pers have to, it's their job.



Has anyone in the position of  "Recruiting"  seen that in the job description?


----------



## Dissident (19 Jul 2008)

Drew, I see you made it here from bcsb.

Call cpl Fan at 604-666-4031.

Or pm me here or on BCSB.


----------



## Love793 (19 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Has anyone in the position of  "Recruiting"  seen that in the job description?


Unfortunately we had to give them all of their options, even if a guy was set on being a NCM.


----------



## dothedr3w (20 Jul 2008)

well I cant sell the home cause I just bought it, and if i were to sell it right away I'd lose a whole shit load of money to stupid fees....plus it's a nice place and really want to live there once im out.  I could eliminate the bike/van insurance and gas once I'm shipped out, internet could be gone, cell I'd pretty much need to keep, too much of a convenience.  Unfortunately my strata doesnt allow rentals, but I think theres a bc strata council bylaw that supersedes a specific law defined by our council, which would allow a family member to rent off me...and my sister is wanting to move out soon so that could work.  Could someone explain to me what kinds of expenses I can expect as a full time infanteer?  I wanna work this out down to the dollar, cause I really want to make it work.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> Could someone explain to me what kinds of expenses I can expect as a full time infanteer?



The same expenses as a full-time garbageman.....WTF do you think !!!!

Dear lord  :


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> .....  Could someone explain to me what kinds of expenses I can expect as a full time infanteer?  I wanna work this out down to the dollar, cause I really want to make it work.




Beer...taxi....pizza....repeat


----------



## TheHead (20 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> well I cant sell the home cause I just bought it, and if i were to sell it right away I'd lose a whole crap load of money to stupid fees....plus it's a nice place and really want to live there once im out.  I could eliminate the bike/van insurance and gas once I'm shipped out, internet could be gone, cell I'd pretty much need to keep, too much of a convenience.  Unfortunately my strata doesnt allow rentals, but I think theres a bc strata council bylaw that supersedes a specific law defined by our council, which would allow a family member to rent off me...and my sister is wanting to move out soon so that could work.  Could someone explain to me what kinds of expenses I can expect as a full time infanteer?  I wanna work this out down to the dollar, cause I really want to make it work.




No extra expenses.  You may need to buy Kit once in awhile but nothing that will break the bank.  Goodies for the field, few extra pieces of clothing and maybe a piece of kit for your Tac Vest or Two.  If you have any other questions PM me.


----------



## dothedr3w (20 Jul 2008)

> The same expenses as a full-time garbageman.....WTF do you think !!!!


dude im obviously talking about military specific expenses....use your head.

According the the Forces website the base salary for a first year Private is 2585...which is $1292.50 every 2 weeks.  I just want to know how much I will walk away with in my pocket every 2 weeks!!  I don't know how much EI, CPP, Tax, will take from that.  On top of that I'll obviously be getting medical coverage, how much is that?  I am a single male and own a home, I've heard someone mention owning a home exempts me from paying $80/mo or something to live on base, and I've also heard that by being married or having a common law (how long of a relationship defines common law??) will result in more money per check.  How much are rations?


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jul 2008)

You're asking the wrong people.  Call the CFRC, or better yet just *walk* into one and I'm sure *someone* there can help you with your situation.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> I don't know how much EI, CPP, Tax, will take from that.



If you are asking people here how much those will be you will get 13 different answers. One for each province and territory.




> On top of that I'll obviously be getting medical coverage, *how much is that?*



ZERO



> How much are rations?



Depends on what base you are on


----------



## Run away gun (20 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> *dude im obviously talking about military specific expenses....use your head.*
> 
> According the the Forces website the base salary for a first year Private is 2585...which is $1292.50 every 2 weeks.  I just want to know how much I will walk away with in my pocket every 2 weeks!!  I don't know how much EI, CPP, Tax, will take from that.  On top of that I'll obviously be getting medical coverage, how much is that?  I am a single male and own a home, I've heard someone mention owning a home exempts me from paying $80/mo or something to live on base, and I've also heard that by being married or having a common law (how long of a relationship defines common law??) will result in more money per check.  How much are rations?



*You'll walk away with $870 in your pocket apparently according to your buddy who has made it to Battalion. *Medical coverage is nothing. Owning a home exempts you from paying for quarters, go see the clerks with proof of your ownership and you will not be billed for it. Common law relationships are defined as 1 year of living together (with proof). If you are common law (or married), you will not pay for rations either, and will get separation expense, which is a couple hundred bucks a month. Until she moves to be with you.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> *You'll walk away with $870 in your pocket apparently according to your buddy who has made it to Battalion. *Medical coverage is nothing. Owning a home exempts you from paying for quarters, go see the clerks with proof of your ownership and you will not be billed for it. Common law relationships are defined as 1 year of living together (with proof). If you are common law (or married), you will not pay for rations either, and will get separation expense, which is a couple hundred bucks a month. Until she moves to be with you.



All subject to you having filled the stipulations for each.


----------



## dothedr3w (21 Jul 2008)

I'd like to go PPCLI so what would the rations cost in either Shilo or Edmonton.  Also how much do quarters cost in either of those place?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> I'd like to go PPCLI so what would the rations cost in either Shilo or Edmonton.  Also how much do quarters cost in either of those place?



What you would "like" and what you will get have a good chance of being 2 different things.


----------



## dothedr3w (21 Jul 2008)

aviator you're not being very fuckin useful here, so go use your talents elsewhere.

I've done my research and am well aware that what I want isn't necessarily what I will get.  If someone would like to give me the quarter and ration expenses for each CFB that would be great and I would truly appreciate it.  I realize this may be asking a bit much, so if anyone knows these expenses for JUST Edmonton and Shilo that would also be great.  Thank you in advance for not replying to this post aviator!  And for the rest, a humble thanks.


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> aviator you're not being very fuckin useful here, so go use your talents elsewhere.
> 
> I've done my research and am well aware that what I want isn't necessarily what I will get.  If someone would like to give me the quarter and ration expenses for each CFB that would be great and I would truly appreciate it.  I realize this may be asking a bit much, so if anyone knows these expenses for JUST Edmonton and Shilo that would also be great.  Thank you in advance for not replying to this post aviator!  And for the rest, a humble thanks.



Now now, you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.

I've already told you to explain your situation to the CFRC and I still feel thats the best course of action.  Being rude is not going to exactly spark anyones interest in feeding you information.


----------



## dothedr3w (21 Jul 2008)

yes this is true.  The CFRC's hours of operation just don't coincide with my schedule all that well but nevertheless I will call them as soon as I'm humanly able to.  Until then I'll be relying on Army.ca for help as it is a wealth of info.  If I speak with a recruiter I'm only getting one man/woman's knowledge/opinion, whereas on here many people can share something quite easily without having to leave the comfort of the computer chair.


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> yes this is true.  The CFRC's hours of operation just don't coincide with my schedule all that well but nevertheless I will call them as soon as I'm humanly able to.  Until then I'll be relying on Army.ca for help as it is a wealth of info.  If I speak with a recruiter I'm only getting one man/woman's knowledge/opinion, whereas on here many people can share something quite easily without having to leave the comfort of the computer chair.



Yes this is true, however that "one person" you talk to gives out information for a living.  Opposed to the people in here that are most likely going to spout out their "best guesses" left right and centre.  So unless one of the DS or Fixtures who's got inside knowledge PMs you (which I doubt) you should just take the recruitment centers advice to heart when you call them.  But hey thats just my opinion.

To clarify, I'm not saying this place is not good for information, just for every person in here that will tell you something truthful you are likely to get a lot of "well I mean the way I think it works" and so on.  Which will just give you conflicting information and leave you more confused.

Good luck with it.

Kyle


----------



## Greymatters (21 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> I've done my research and am well aware that what I want isn't necessarily what I will get.  If someone would like to give me the quarter and ration expenses for each CFB that would be great and I would truly appreciate it.  I realize this may be asking a bit much, so if anyone knows these expenses for JUST Edmonton and Shilo that would also be great.  Thank you in advance for not replying to this post aviator!  And for the rest, a humble thanks.



I think your getting too wrapped up in the dollars and cents here.  Its not even something you should worry about until you get selected for training, pass all the exams, check off all the boxes, get off the bus at the training facility, and pass all your basic training.  On top of which, by the time you accomplish all these things your information will be out of date anyway.  The only thing you should focus on is what to do with, and how to preserve, the assets you currently have.    

And I dont understand how you dont have time to call the CFRC.  Do you not have coffee breaks?  Lunch breaks?  Days off?  If you are one of those people who cant get things done because you're "too busy", your not going to do well in the military...


----------



## dothedr3w (21 Jul 2008)

It's not at all cause I'm too busy, it's cause I just started my new job and I don't feel comfortable making personal calls yet, simple as that, I wanna put as much time into learning the people and the job itself.

Do recruits or untrained privates make less money than a PteT?  Or is it all the same pay grade?


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> I wanna put as much time into learning the people and the job itself.



So that when you get the chance to work for the CF, you can quit immediately right?  

Here's Your Answer

Wow I am super good at looking for information in sensible obvious places, I should charge for it.


----------



## medaid (21 Jul 2008)

So... You don't have time to put in for personal calls, but have no qualms about surfing Milnet.ca?


----------



## dothedr3w (21 Jul 2008)

well being that I was off work while surfing...



> Wow I am super good at looking for information in sensible obvious places, I should charge for it.


ive clearly been able to find that salary chart as well as many others on my own, but it still doesnt answer the questions im asking


----------



## Koenigsegg (21 Jul 2008)

Last time I was at the CF website, it had a lot if not all the expenses you could expect that are specific to the military.  And a lot of them are taken off your paycheck before you get it in your hands.

What kind of expenses are you looking for?
Some of them have been given to you here...non issue kit purchases, getting medals hung...

Things like mess fees are taken from your paycheck before you get it, like I said before.  Unless that has changed.   And not being a serving member, I only have the information here, and from the government website to go off of.
I could be wrong, very wrong.

My apologies if that has been said before, I read through confident it hadn't been...but then when I was typing this I began to second guess that.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2008)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> getting medals hung...



Paid for at crown expense.


----------



## Jungle (21 Jul 2008)

Things seem very complicated in your world; how about you just get rid of everything, join the Army and start a new life ?? If you are so committed, some loss will not be intolerable.
Others on this site are trying to answer your questions, but there are too many variables. The chart shows $30 000/year on entry, that is what a large number of Canadian families live on; I am sure you can make do with that for a few years.



> well being that I was off work while surfing...



Why didn't you use that time to call the CFRC ? I just want to make sure you understand the fact that Army.ca is not an official reference on CF recruiting. Nobody here will be able to work out dollars-and-cents for anyone else.

Finally, your little fit to CDNAviator was uncalled for; if you come back here demanding answers to your questions, you will likely be ignored by other members.


----------



## Koenigsegg (22 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Paid for at crown expense.



Oh, interesting.  Makes complete sense now that you say that.
I also guess I should have remembered that after all the threads on medals I've read over my stay here.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jul 2008)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Oh, interesting.  Makes complete sense now that you say that.
> I also guess I should have remembered that after all the threads on medals I've read over my stay here.
> Thanks for the information.



No worries. I had to remind one of my troops of that recently so it was fresh in my mind.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> So that when you get the chance to work for the CF, you can quit immediately right?
> 
> Here's Your Answer
> 
> Wow I am super good at looking for information in sensible obvious places, I should charge for it.



I'd think twice about using that link - my webpage started doing some crazy things once I opened it up! 

(It started opening up multiple tabs one after the other until I shut it down...)


----------



## dothedr3w (22 Jul 2008)

> The chart shows $30 000/year on entry, that is what a large number of Canadian families live on; I am sure you can make do with that for a few years.



Very valid point.  Well I've gotten some good advice here as well as some bad; I'm going to follow through and go Reg Force, I know the longer I sit here behind this computer the less likely it is going to happen, too much second guessing will take place and I'll wind up talking myself out of it.  Interview and Medical on Aug.8, after that I'll just have to see where things take me.  I've been in some pretty shitty financial situations in my day and managed to get through it every time so I don't see why this would be any different.  Thanks to all, see you in basic.


----------



## TheHead (22 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> Very valid point.  Well I've gotten some good advice here as well as some bad; I'm going to follow through and go Reg Force, I know the longer I sit here behind this computer the less likely it is going to happen, too much second guessing will take place and I'll wind up talking myself out of it.  Interview and Medical on Aug.8, after that I'll just have to see where things take me.  I've been in some pretty shitty financial situations in my day and managed to get through it every time so I don't see why this would be any different.  Thanks to all, see you in basic.


 


Just ignore the idiots giving bad advice or making fun of you for asking questions.  Every single year you get a raise as a private up to year 3. Once you hit Corporal (Which happens after 4 years MOST of the time or earlier if you're checked out)  you'll be making some very nice coin.  I was making 52around ,000$ a year when I was a Corporal a few years ago that will go up if you are deployed. 

Also I'm a civilian now so I don't know if things have changed or not. I'm sure there havn't been DRASTIC changes in the last few years.  DND.CA has a lot of links that have good information.


----------



## CountDC (23 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> dude im obviously talking about military specific expenses....use your head.
> 
> According the the Forces website the base salary for a first year Private is 2585...which is $1292.50 every 2 weeks.  I just want to know how much I will walk away with in my pocket every 2 weeks!!  I don't know how much EI, CPP, Tax, will take from that.  On top of that I'll obviously be getting medical coverage, how much is that?  I am a single male and own a home, I've heard someone mention owning a home exempts me from paying $80/mo or something to live on base, and I've also heard that by being married or having a common law (how long of a relationship defines common law??) will result in more money per check.  How much are rations?


first - forget the every 2 weeks - we are paid twice monthly - the 15th and end month (adjusted if those dates fall in weekend).

as for standard deductions - EI, CPP, Tax - a visit to the Revenue Canada site and a little clicking around will tell you.  If you are really too lazy for that then estimate 32% off you pay and you will have a ball park figure.

medical coverage - how much is that?? depends on what you mean - for you, dependants?

owning home exempt from paying - don't even know where to start on that one - too many if's in there.

cost for rats depends on where you are posted.

Common law is 1 year if no children - result in more money per pay as you could pay less taxes IF you claim your spouse on taxes - if she/he is working full time best pay taxes as single.


----------



## CountDC (23 Jul 2008)

dothedr3w said:
			
		

> see you in basic.



not me - my basic was in 85!!


----------



## Neill McKay (23 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The more I see this comment, the more I laugh.



I'm always glad to bring a bit of cheer into someone's life!



> Why should all young kids today want to be officers?



They shouldn't, and I didn't suggest that they should.  It's strictly about the money, which is a concern that the OP has raised.  Once in a great long while, a recruiter might not present every possible option to a prospective member, so I'm only trying to help the OP see all (or at least more) of the angles.



			
				Greymatters said:
			
		

> Good advice.  Although making a decision to join the CF based on how much it pays doesnt strike me as the best of thought processes.[/ quote]
> 
> We always say that nobody should join up just for the money, and we all hope that there's something more than that motivating the people we serve with, but a person has to make a living and it's sensible to consider the size of the paycheque before embarking on a new career, especially if already established in the workforce.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jul 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> It's strictly about the money, which is a concern that the OP has raised.  Once in a great long while, a recruiter might not present every possible option to a prospective member, so I'm only trying to help the OP see all (or at least more) of the angles.



Ever sit down and do the math comparing an ROTP and NCM entrant?


----------



## Neill McKay (23 Jul 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Ever sit down and do the math comparing an ROTP and NCM entrant?



No, but it might be an interesting exercise, especially if the cost of the university time were included.


----------



## Greymatters (24 Jul 2008)

Quote from: Greymatters on July 18, 2008, 12:05:07
Good advice.  Although making a decision to join the CF based on how much it pays doesnt strike me as the best of thought processes.[/ quote] 

What I wrote (above)
What McKay wrote (below)

We always say that nobody should join up just for the money, and we all hope that there's something more than that motivating the people we serve with, but a person has to make a living and it's sensible to consider the size of the paycheque before embarking on a new career, especially if already established in the workforce. 


Me again (below)
Your post is a bit confusing as youve got your response mixed up with my statement.

I agree that we all need some form of income, and its important to have a grasp of how to manage personal finances.  It should be part of basic training IMO.  

My point was that *dothedr3w * comes across as looking like he is making a career decision based on financial information alone.  He has no parallel threads making inquiries into what its like to work under multiple law systems, how is the work overseas, or ethical or moral delimnas about military work he might be considering.  Its all money questions.  This concerns me because I saw too many soldiers/airmen who joined up for the bucks and guaranteed income during the 1990's, a lot of whom tried to jump ship when they suddenly got told "your being deployed to the gulf".  

IMO, again, if you are going to join up, your primary consideration should be whether you can handle military life, can you deal with long-term out-of-country deployments, is there a support system in place for your family while you are away, and, are you aware of and able to deal with the possibility of being shot at (or shot).  The excellent pay is just a bonus and much less important.


----------



## Neill McKay (24 Jul 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> My point was that *dothedr3w * comes across as looking like he is making a career decision based on financial information alone.  He has no parallel threads making inquiries into what its like to work under multiple law systems, how is the work overseas, or ethical or moral delimnas about military work he might be considering.  Its all money questions.  This concerns me because I saw too many soldiers/airmen who joined up for the bucks and guaranteed income during the 1990's, a lot of whom tried to jump ship when they suddenly got told "your being deployed to the gulf".
> 
> IMO, again, if you are going to join up, your primary consideration should be whether you can handle military life, can you deal with long-term out-of-country deployments, is there a support system in place for your family while you are away, and, are you aware of and able to deal with the possibility of being shot at (or shot).  The excellent pay is just a bonus and much less important.



Agreed fully.


----------



## CountDC (24 Jul 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Me again (below)
> Your post is a bit confusing as youve got your response mixed up with my statement.
> IMO, again, if you are going to join up, your primary consideration should be whether you can handle military life, can you deal with long-term out-of-country deployments, is there a support system in place for your family while you are away, and, are you aware of and able to deal with the possibility of being shot at (or shot).  The excellent pay is just a bonus and much less important.



depends on your point of view and life sit - when I joined pay was the main concern. I was single so family concerns were nil, extremely abusive father with large family (15 children) fighting lots so handling military life was not a concern as it was like going on vacation, prayed for long term out of country to get away from the hell I was in, was shot at prior to joining ( I lived in a friendly area) so .....  That left me with pay at a lot better than $2.75, steady employment, chance to travel to exotic places I never would have otherwise (still waiting - sigh) and steady supply of FOOD!!  Never complain about military food until you have tried my recipe for green tomatoe soup - best eaten after a week of no food ..... or the old ham and egg IMP cold - best eaten never. 

hmmm - reading this over I see that you are right - just that I had everything else covered so the bonus became my priority.


----------



## dothedr3w (1 Sep 2008)

In response to graymatters post, I don't have alot of posts here because most questions I could've/would've asked have already been answered at some point.  You seem to think that money is my only concern, you couldn't be more wrong.  I left a very well paying job (80k in the first 6 months of this year), for a job with greater career development possibilities, but at about a 75% - 80% pay cut, which in my eyes is a fuckin huge pay cut.  By joining the military I'll be taking yet another pay cut, but it's something I want to do and have decided to follow thru with it regardless of income.  My concerns about the pay, I feel, are quite justified.  I've got a mortgage to pay and missing payments is not an option.  Right now I'm only clearing about $1030 every 2 weeks, and I've never had a tougher time making ends meet.  Just today I had to give myself a cash advance from my Visa to make sure I will make my next payment on time.  Anyhow, to get out of paying quarters do I just take my bill of sale or mortgage commitment or w/e down to the recruiting center as proof, or how do I go about this?  I'd like to have it done before I'm sent to basic, which btw shouldn't be too too far off.  Just did my interview on the 27'th, my application has been merited so now I'm just waiting on some extra medical forms to come back here to Vancouver from back east.


----------



## CountDC (2 Sep 2008)

check with the recruiting centre to find out if they want a copy.

take a copy of both with you when you go for training to be on the safe side.

when you finally get a message check it carefully and contact the recruiting centre with any questions.  Look for terms such as move restricted or prohibited.


----------

